# Color Checker profiles and Flash gels.



## Viggo (Dec 18, 2021)

Hey!

Does anyone have an explanation on why I can’t make Color Checker profiles when I use gels on my on camera flash?

I have no issues with any lens or body and all other profiles comes out perfect, including flash without gels.

I shoot a gray card to get the correct wb with gels (full+half CTO). I get a nice correct wb and then I shoot a properly exposed ColorChecker shot, but the profile created and loaded on to a shot looks terrible in every way. Neon purple lips and a very greenish in my daughters brown hair. Her skin also looks like she should be in a hospital


----------

